# What size cone wrenches are needed?



## timberstone (Feb 20, 2009)

Need to add cone wrenches to my tool inventory. What sizes are needed? Was thinking of getting the full set from Park SCW-SET however not sure if they are all needed or if I would be wasting money and just buy as I need them. Clearly from what I can find on the web if I will eventually need all of them it's cheaper buying the entire set up front.

What are the common sizes used and are duplicates needed of any size?

http://www.parktool.com/products/detail.asp?cat=18&item=SCW-SET


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

I have generally used 13/15mm for front hubs commonly
and 15/17mm for the rear


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

I find I use 14/15/17 96.78% of the time.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

savagemann said:


> I find I use 14/15/17 96.78% of the time.


oops...maybe I meant that too...
It's not a 13mmmm on the F. hub?


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

highdelll said:


> oops...maybe I meant that too...
> It's not a 13mmmm on the F. hub?


13mm is the standard for cones on Shimano and Formula front hubs.

15mm is the standard for cones on Shimano and Formula rear hubs.

17mm is the standard lock nuts on front and rear Shimano and Formula hubs, only the high end (XT/XTR) need a 17mm cone wrench, most can actually use a 17mm combo wrench.

Not sure on the new aluminum axle M775/M975 hubs


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

highdelll said:


> oops...maybe I meant that too...
> It's not a 13mmmm on the F. hub?


I may have been having a brain fart moment. I think the reason I was thinking 14mm, is because on my workbench at work, I have all my cone wrenches on the wall, in order from left to right..........BUT, I don't think there are any 14mm wrenches on there......it goes 13mm, then skips to 15mm, then up from there.
The 14mm's are under the bench in a box, since they haven't been used in years....LOL


----------



## timberstone (Feb 20, 2009)

Are two of the same size wrenches normally needed at the same time? I know in 1 demo I saw they had 2 15's that were needed at the same time. Is that common or not really?


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Rarely


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

timberstone said:


> Are two of the same size wrenches normally needed at the same time? I know in 1 demo I saw they had 2 15's that were needed at the same time. Is that common or not really?


There are some hubs out there that use the same size lock and cone interfaces, but as Cil noted they are pretty rare. As the others have noted the most common are 13mm, 15mm, and 17mm. The most common double is a 15mm so that's usually where I double up. But unless you have one of these rare hubs, or are working on other peoples bikes you probably won't run into one.

Whether you should get the entire set depends on what you work on. If you want the ability to work on any hub that comes your way then yes. If you are only working on your own bike(s) then just get what you need to get the job done on your stuff. At the shop we work on everything from road bikes to BMXers from department store bikes to top end, so I've got the full compliment on my bench and have used every one of them. But the 13, 15, and 17 deffinately see the most use.

So your call on that one. :thumbsup:

Good Dirt


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

If you have several sets of open end wrenches (read extra) and a bench grinder. You can save some $$ and grind them down (just remember to quench often).
-Anyways, that's what I did before I got some 'official' cone wrenches.


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

If you're trying to build up a set of minimal tools needed, I'd get a 13, 17 and two 15's.
I find myself using double 15's quite often. It's sometimes needed to fine tune the bearing preload.


----------



## timberstone (Feb 20, 2009)

savagemann said:


> If you're trying to build up a set of minimal tools needed, I'd get a 13, 17 and two 15's.
> I find myself using double 15's quite often. It's sometimes needed to fine tune the bearing preload.


Thanks - Before I read this I placed the order with my LBS to do just what you listed. I will only be working on my own bikes so no need for a full set then.

Thanks everyone for the feedback and help.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

savagemann said:


> If you're trying to build up a set of minimal tools needed, I'd get a 13, 17 and two 15's.
> I find myself using double 15's quite often. It's sometimes needed to fine tune the bearing preload.


I actually find that the 13mm is the only ones I use two at a time, since they are for the front hubs that both cones are accessible. Because the rear hub (that uses 15mm) has the drive side cone recessed in the FH Body...it is not possible to use a cone wrench on both sides at the same time.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

mtnbiker72 said:


> I actually find that the 13mm is the only ones I use two at a time, since they are for the front hubs that both cones are accessible. Because the rear hub (that uses 15mm) has the drive side cone recessed in the FH Body...it is not possible to use a cone wrench on both sides at the same time.


Weird technique... I usually only remove 1 cone and leave the other in place, no need to recenter it and you can still remove the axle.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

PissedOffCil said:


> Weird technique... I usually only remove 1 cone and leave the other in place, no need to recenter it and you can still remove the axle.


For fine adjustment only...not for regular maintenance.

FYI-to the OP...if you have a vice, get an axle vise as well...it really helps with adjustments


----------



## timberstone (Feb 20, 2009)

mtnbiker72 said:


> For fine adjustment only...not for regular maintenance.
> 
> FYI-to the OP...if you have a vice, get an axle vise as well...it really helps with adjustments


Yep have that already set aside as well.


----------

